# Thoughts on Zootopia?



## furryfilth (Jul 14, 2016)

Finally getting around to watching it, what did you guys think?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

Loved it. Didn't care about the bullsh!t twist at the end. I mean, that lion is CAVE F***ING JOHNSON! I can't dislike it because of that one sole reason. I honest-to-god NEED a GLaDOS version of Bellwether because of that.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 14, 2016)

Meh.  If you don't think about what you are watching, it can be an alright movie.  But if you think about any of what's going on, the story falls apart.

It attempts to tackle some sensitive political and social issues but falls directly on it's face when every single character in the movie acts like a retarded stereotype.   Also the racial "commentary" is poorly handled because it doesn't even work with the setting.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2016)

^ its*

I really enjoyed the movie. Talking animals living in a world where you'd normally see humans and suing the shit out of each other. What's there not to like?


----------



## furryfilth (Jul 14, 2016)

I really enjoyed it! I can see how it may be corny to some people if they're paying too much attention to the racial plot lines, but overall I thought the animation was fantastic, the characters where different, and I just think it's overall a pretty good movie.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 16, 2016)

Honestly, I thought it was absolutely fantastic. I mean, there are plenty of films about Racial Prejudice, but few that actually cover Privilege and Racial Micro-Aggressions... The only one that comes to mind is the wonderful "Dear White People". Otherwise, we have simplified, watered down messages that are played super safe for white consumers- in other words, movies like "Crash."

Now, there are points where it falls apart- I said it talks about Privilege, but it also sort of ignores it too. They establish the mammal inclusion act as a means of opening closed job fields to those who were generally considered unable to work in those jobs.... And other than some existing prejudices, they decide not to explore it further. Then you have to deal with the fact that we aren't talking about people who are variations human, we are talking about biologically different creatures. Sloths are slow and they only speed up in vehicles. But damn, they are still by their nature slow. I mean, sure, Judy Hopps can be a bad ass cop by making up for her lack of strength and power with speed and wit, and it works. But there are areas where it just won't. 

However, that's not a movie breaking problem for me. The writers are clearly trying to find ways to work around this for the narrative... And it's a VERY good narrative. In fact, it's a better police procedural than most episodes of CSI.

And it does capture Micro Aggressions very well. Instead of just focusing on the big, obvious examples, they put more emphasis on touching the sheep's hair and smaller judgments that just seem harmless. 

There are places it doesn't quite go, where it probably should... But this is a children's film, and it's already giving a more complex look than movies like "Crash" even with all of it's flaws.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 16, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> However, that's not a movie breaking problem for me. The writers are clearly trying to find ways to work around this for the narrative... And it's a VERY good narrative. In fact, it's a better police procedural than most episodes of CSI.


Don't. Fucking. Mention. CSI.

It's a god damn mIrAcLe that it's still going.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Don't. Fucking. Mention. CSI.
> 
> It's a god damn mIrAcLe that it's still going.



Sorry. It was the first example I could think of.

Hell, Police Procedural as a genre is still going strong, despite most of the genre being terrible.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

It was alright. A few scenes had me dying (loved the sloth DMV scene) and it all looked really pretty. But the story and characters were kinda "eh". The dialogue and attention to detail were the best parts.


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 13, 2016)

Mild Spoilers, You have been warned.

I loved it. I love how there's more to the characters than the origonal story we're presented with, and I especialy admire the specietal size differences, such as the rodents contrasting with the large police animals.
The animation was also kick-ass. The level of skill it takes to animate that much fur, that many action sequences, and the level of detail in the scenery is phenomenal.
I also love the fact that it actually talks about racism: in my opinion, there simply aren't enough movies that adress racism _acurately_. There are some that adress it, but they can oversimplify aspects of it, or they can end up accidentaly reinforcing steryotypes if they're done poorly.
But what amazes me the most is that it explains race and prejudice both realisticaly *and* in a way _that children can understand_. In all honesty, we don't have good discussions with children about race; adults often simplify it (beliving that children can't understand it), give innacurate information (as they could be ill informed themselves), or they just don't talk about it and hope that children will remain colorblind and innocent forever (which is idiotic, because this is the real world, not a fairy tale where the hero remains eternally pure). Disney may have simplified a few aspects, and there are undoubtedly some character flaws, such as the mayor's odd desire to keep everything under wraps. But we are watching it from an adult perspective. In terms of *children's media*, this movie not only has a fun story and characters kids will like, but it also faces the reality of racism, the association of race and drugs, how authority is not always right, how the bad guy isn't always the obvious one, and how we all have prejudices _in a way that the average third grader can understand and relate to_. This isn't just "good guy, bad guy, hero defeats the villan and gets the prize". It's so incredibly important for kids to learn about this, and Disney did a wonderful job of presenting it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Have yet to see it or Secret Life Of Pets.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have yet to see it or Secret Life Of Pets.


We really need to remedy that. Maybe we should check Blockbuster next time we go.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> We really need to remedy that. Maybe we should check Blockbuster next time we go.


You guys actually have a blockbuster store near you that's still in business? Holy shit...wish the one that used to be near me was still open...


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have yet to see it or Secret Life Of Pets.


Whoops, sorry
Is there a spoiler alert tag or something I can put on this?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> You guys actually have a blockbuster store near you that's still in business? Holy shit...wish the one that used to be near me was still open...


Nah, haha. Those have been gone for a few years now. We have a buddy that has like 5000+ movies. He has a friend who gets him a copy of pretty much every movie, as soon as it's released. So we go borrow 6 or so at a time & then go trade when we're done. So we call him our blockbuster.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)

Reyna Malone said:


> Whoops, sorry
> Is there a spoiler alert tag or something I can put on this?


It's all good. We're not that hard up about them. We had planned on seeing them already, but life got in the way.


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 13, 2016)

I saw it last spring with my then boyfriend. We were both nerds, so we spent the entire time geeking out about animation, characters, disney in general, and the awesome action scenes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Reyna Malone said:


> Whoops, sorry
> Is there a spoiler alert tag or something I can put on this?


It's cool. We'll eventually see it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 13, 2016)

Never seen the movie. Don't care enough to see it.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Have yet to see it or Secret Life Of Pets.



Check it out. Even though I tend to get critical of movies it was still enjoyable. And I haven't liked anything else that studio's put out (Despicable Me, Lorax)


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 13, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Don't. Fucking. Mention. CSI.
> 
> It's a god damn mIrAcLe that it's still going.


Oh, CSI.  Right.  There's that one special episode that should not be talked about around here.


----------



## metatem (Nov 13, 2016)

If you liked zootopia I would really reccomend Fantastic Mr. Fox as that handles the same kind of moral much better and is overall just an amazing movie.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Nah, haha. Those have been gone for a few years now. We have a buddy that has like 5000+ movies. He has a friend who gets him a copy of pretty much every movie, as soon as it's released. So we go borrow 6 or so at a time & then go trade when we're done. So we call him our blockbuster.



The blockbuster in bend oregon is still open!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 14, 2016)

metatem said:


> If you liked zootopia I would really reccomend Fantastic Mr. Fox as that handles the same kind of moral much better and is overall just an amazing movie.



Only if you can stomach Wes Anderson.
And I know people who can't. Thankfully none of them are blood related.
SEE THAT MOVIE


----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Only if you can stomach Wes Anderson.


If you can't stomach his directing you have bad taste. Honestly, some of his cuts are my favorite in all of cinema.


----------



## JM10 (Nov 20, 2016)

furryfilth said:


> Finally getting around to watching it, what did you guys think?



Everyone likes to bring up the political issues and messages with the movie.  I personally thought it was great just because it had cute characters and a fun plot.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 20, 2016)

metatem said:


> If you can't stomach his directing you have bad taste. Honestly, some of his cuts are my favorite in all of cinema.



Oh, agreed. But I've met people who flat out can't stand him.


----------



## cartoonsmolboi (Nov 22, 2016)

I loved it. It is one of my favorite movies of 2016, if not the whole disney media. The aspects that I liked the most were the animation and the diffrent species of animal in the movie. The plot was amazing and easy to follow. I personally give it a 9.5/10.


----------



## The Waverly (Nov 22, 2016)

I really liked Zootopia. The character designs were different and the whole story was just a very different take on animated films, so it was fresh. Admittedly, there are some plotholes and such, but I've seen far worse with Disney in regards to plotholes. Overall I thought it was a great production, for what it is.


----------



## metatem (Nov 23, 2016)

cartoonsmolboi said:


> I loved it. It is one of my favorite movies of 2016, if not the whole disney media. The aspects that I liked the most were the animation and the diffrent species of animal in the movie. The plot was amazing and easy to follow. I personally give it a 9.5/10.


9.5/10 is way higher and I feel you're only giving it a score that high because of the 8/10 is average rule. Zootopia is more like a 6/10. It has a good world and characters but the plot is a little sub par and I feel it gets away with it because Disney have been churning out like 3 - 4/10 movies for the past few years. With the original plot it would have been like a 8 - 9/10 for me.


----------



## The Waverly (Nov 23, 2016)

metatem said:


> 9.5/10 is way higher and I feel you're only giving it a score that high because of the 8/10 is average rule. Zootopia is more like a 6/10. It has a good world and characters but the plot is a little sub par and I feel it gets away with it because Disney have been churning out like 3 - 4/10 movies for the past few years. With the original plot it would have been like a 8 - 9/10 for me.


But with the original plot, things would have been a lot darker, and the targeted children audience would probably be a lot more scarred. They had to tone it down for the PG rating.


----------



## metatem (Nov 23, 2016)

The Waverly said:


> But with the original plot, things would have been a lot darker, and the targeted children audience would probably be a lot more scarred. They had to tone it down for the PG rating.



What's wrong with scaring children? Almost all classic animated movies are scary in some way or another. Fear is one of the easiest ways to entertain a child. I saw plenty of 18s before I was 12 like Silence of the lambs and Saw and they didn't effect me. The ratings system also really means nothing because the people giving these ratings are not even qualified to do it (There was a good documentary where someone analysed all the people reviewing the movies to give them the ratings and discussing the pains of getting a higher rating on indie films).


----------



## metatem (Nov 23, 2016)

Plus I mean most kids have seen a penis and vagina by the time they are 8 and when I was that young I wanted to be a "grown up" so I would seek out those 18 rated films. Kids can handle a lot more than people give them credit for. I'm fine with sex and violence pushing stuff up to a 15 but 18+ should be reserved for like stuff like Ghost in the shell and blade runner that you "NEED" to be around 18 to "get" the narrative themes. Family I would say is a PG show, Adventure time is an 18.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

Great movie! perhaps the best furry movie Disney made since Robin Hood and saw it 3 times, i now dig Judy Hopps as she is cute as hell and Nick is quite a lovable fellow who reminds me of George Clooney in someway.

Best animated movie of the year.


----------



## Foxsh (Dec 1, 2016)

I went into the movie skeptical. My husband was thrilled for it and I honestly didn't even know what it was about. I just knew that a lot of people said it was overrated. I have to say though it was a pretty decent movie. Yes, there were a few hiccups in it that I noticed, but overall it was enjoyable.

 Although, I haven't seen anyone mention it... Did anyone else see the deleted scenes from the dvd? Holy shit.. the original idea for the film was waaayyy too dark in my opinion.


----------

